
Clojure: Fun with specs (re-find) [slides] - tosh
https://www.slideshare.net/michielborkent/refind-fun-with-spec
======
tosh
demo: [https://re-
find.it/?args=%5B:a%20:b%20:c%5D%20%5B1%202%203%5...](https://re-
find.it/?args=%5B:a%20:b%20:c%5D%20%5B1%202%203%5D&ret=map%3f)

